# General > Hobbies >  Corgi 1:64 models

## A9JTY

Having clear out 52 corgi super haulers for sale , good condition only been out box for display purposes, at moment only boxes for half as trying to find others , ideal for someone starting of a collection , open to sensible offers

----------

